# megaminx race thread



## pyr14 (Jan 17, 2016)

well yeah. 

how to participate. do the twelve solves and input it in that format below or similar.

*e.g.

round #
race to sub #

time list:
times....*

you can choose what you wanna race against, just dont be ridiculous and use common sense
you can also do the first five scrambles if your times are really slow, but once they are quite decent, i strongly advise to do an ao12.

dont worry too much if you get the scrambles wrong. just make sure they arent easy.

ive gotta be honest, i probably scrambled 100% of these wrong.

round 1 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 2:14.02 (σ = 10.27)
best: 2:14.02 (σ = 10.27)

Average: 2:14.02 (σ = 10.27)
Mean: 2:14.01

Time List:
1. 2:36.16 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

2. 2:15.57 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' 

3. 1:51.71 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' 

4. 2:24.16 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 

5. 1:57.15 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

6. 2:06.74 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 

7. 1:57.01 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 

8. 2:22.49 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

9. 2:20.05 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 

10. 2:17.10 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' 

11. 2:23.79 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 

12. 2:16.16 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U

for me, race to sub 2:15 1/3


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 31, 2016)

Got megaminx a week ago .I will do ao5s.
Round 1
Race to sub-4:00
Average of 5: 4:11.16
Time List:
1. 3:55.66 
2. (3:49.26) 
3. (4:29.81) 
4. 4:20.19 
5. 4:17.65


----------



## pyr14 (May 30, 2016)

round 3 scrambles

if 1 week passes by and still noone participates, next round wont commence until someone else does.

scrambles inside spoiler

ao12= 2:02.10

1:47.82, 2:17.45, 1:51.56, 2:24.67, 2:00.20, 1:42.64, 2:05.80, 2:02.28, 1:52.53, 1:59.43, 2:28.00, 1:59.10 




Spoiler



1. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

2. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

3. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

4. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

6. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

7. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

8. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

9. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

10. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

11. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

12. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------

